# Webgallerie in Webseite einbinden?



## Collega (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo.

Ich habe mir im Photoshop eine Webgallerie gemacht. (automatisieren - webgallerie)
Möchte diese Gallerie nun in meine Webseite einbinden, genauer gesagt, in eine Tabelle (1 Zeile, 1 Spalte, 700 * 600 Pixel).

Wie muss ich da vorgehen?


----------



## Leola13 (9. Oktober 2007)

Hai,

kommt darauf an wie dein restlicher Code aufgebaut ist, bzw. welche Teile du von PS übernehmen kannst/willst.
... aber poste deine Frage besser im html Forum.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Maik (9. Oktober 2007)

Hi,


Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> ... aber poste deine Frage besser im html Forum.


nicht nötig, die Frage im HTML-Board zu wiederholen, denn das Thema wird dort hin verschoben


----------

